# webradioserver



## mille (7. März 2002)

ich würde gerne ein webradio server auf machen, hab och haufen zeugs gesuckt, aba ich krichs nicht hin, weiss einer wie dsa geht und kann mir sagn wie, oder mir ne seite geben?mfg


----------



## braindad (7. März 2002)

das beste dafür ist >>SHOUTcast<<. einfach da downloaden und mit hilfe der documentation einrichten. ist ganz easy. war es jedenfalls bei mir damals, ich denke es ist noch einfacher geworden.


----------

